# 585 Cr餩t Agricole Team Edition



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I just spotted the frame used by Credit Agricole in todays tour stage and checked lookcycle.com. Not much info except that its white (which I kind of spotted myself  )... It looked like it was a bit bigger tubes than the "old" 585, but I've only seen pics of the 585, so can't really tell. Any owners who can clarify this ? Any other info would be great. Its my hope they'll make the 585 in a larger size, smt that could match the 61 481SL...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have information from insiders that 2006 will indeed have a newer version of the 585 that will likely be called the 585sl and will be a few grams lighter. I would assume it is going to be ridden my Cristoph Mereau this year as he usually rides next years production models in the tour preceding production. The 585 does have larger tubes than a 481sl BTW. I also have it confirmed that the credit agricole paint scheme will be available for 2006. Also, the red/natural finish is no longer. I was waiting for a month for one to come in to Veltec, and just last week got the call from Patrick that they can no longer get that paint scheme. What they have in stock is all they will ever have.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Would you happen to know anything abt what sizes the new 585 will come in, bc the ones they have now are just to small...


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

I may be wrong but I beleive that is the new 685 for 2006 they're riding,


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*685*

So does this mean that next years 555 will be the 666 or a 655? I think I would be a little hesitant to buy a bike known as the 666. Of course they could do the Devil and flame thing as a paint job and have a real hit on their hands....


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I'm going to be hopping mad if the CA scheme (either the nude with white old school Look logo or the current TdF white w/black old school logo) is available next year!

The ONLY think I don't like about my 585 is the paint scheme. It's grown a bit on me b/c the ride is so phenomenal, but I'm still not wild about it. What I'd really like would be a 585 in the blue/white 2005 481SL colourway. mmmhmmm.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

peterpen said:


> I'm going to be hopping mad if the CA scheme (either the nude with white old school Look logo or the current TdF white w/black old school logo) is available next year!
> 
> The ONLY think I don't like about my 585 is the paint scheme. It's grown a bit on me b/c the ride is so phenomenal, but I'm still not wild about it. What I'd really like would be a 585 in the blue/white 2005 481SL colourway. mmmhmmm.



don't worry they're coming, along with some other surprises, i'll see the entire 2006 line-up in two weeks so maybe something will slip out of the bag


----------



## mellowjohnnycanada (Aug 25, 2004)

The Team Edition is simply a differnet paint job. Look has a habit of introducing one new frame every year and my understanding is tha tthis year it will be the 596. This is the TT version of the 496 that you have seen CA riding in the tour.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Team CA*

Same as 2005 585.
New "old School" paint scheme.
Looking very Nice for 2006.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why is the frame called the 585 team if it is the same frame?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Team*



spookyload said:


> Why is the frame called the 585 team if it is the same frame?


My understanding is that the "team" name is based on the paint scheme replicating the exact frame scheme used by CA.
In years past the I believe CSC bike was named similarly,.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> I just spotted the frame used by Credit Agricole in todays tour stage and checked lookcycle.com. Not much info except that its white (which I kind of spotted myself  )... It looked like it was a bit bigger tubes than the "old" 585, but I've only seen pics of the 585, so can't really tell. Any owners who can clarify this ? Any other info would be great. Its my hope they'll make the 585 in a larger size, smt that could match the 61 481SL...


 Like female posteriors bike tubes look bigger in white!


----------



## Bikerman72 (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you think this is a color that will sell? I like it, but I wonder how many others will as well.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

It'll do fine - especially since Moreau is actually doing something on it at this year's TdF.

But remember, all that glossy paint will probably make it weigh 50-100 grams more than the nude black!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

52-16SS said:


> Like female posteriors bike tubes look bigger in white!


It is not the paint. The 585 has substantially larger tubes than the 481, 461, or 451. In particular the down tube is massive compared to the 481. Almost a cannondale/klein sized tube.


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

*More info and pics here...*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/tech/?id=/tech/2005/features/tour05/hushovd-look


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

spookyload said:


> It is not the paint. The 585 has substantially larger tubes than the 481, 461, or 451. In particular the down tube is massive compared to the 481. Almost a cannondale/klein sized tube.


the tubes are no larger than the 461 , i have both 2005 frames in front of me, plus the 585 tubes are internally butted to give a more refined and compliant ride, the 461 front end and bb are actually stiffer (but less refined) on the charts due to the large carbon downtube and non butted tubeset


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

sirbikealot said:


> the tubes are no larger than the 461 , i have both 2005 frames in front of me, plus the 585 tubes are internally butted to give a more refined and compliant ride, the 461 front end and bb are actually stiffer (but less refined) on the charts due to the large carbon downtube and non butted tubeset


Did they increase the size for 2005? A riding partner has a 2004 frame and I just compared mine to his this weekend and the tubes are noticably smaller.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Frame tubes*

Spooky,

You are correct that the 585 has bigger tubes than the 481 or 451. But, the 461 has always had bigger tubes and should be about the same size as the 585.


----------



## Bikerman72 (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, that didn't take very long.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7171567558&category=98084&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

(not my auction, but I figured some here might find it interesting)


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I´m glad they came off,clutching the butted lugs with paint.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*2006 585 Ca*

Just built.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I love the extra LOOK logo's on the seat stay and bottom of the fork blades. Kicks it up a notch. How about the ride! Tell me it isn't a fun frame to ride and feel fast on.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet

You better turn your computer sensor around though!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*A few more shots*

computer works just fine as is


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Safety issue!


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> computer works just fine as is


Great bike Mulowe!  
Can you please tell me the brand of the stem and handlebar?

Stamatis


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*bar stem*

zipp stem with 3t bio-morphe bar


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*What a sweet ride!! Looks good with Campy....but*

you really should turn your computer sensing/transmitting unit around and move it closer to the top of the fork. The main reason to have the sensor on the opposite side of the fork is to eliminate the chance of spoke damage should it get knocked to the left while riding. Moving the sensor upwards ensures a better signal reception.
Just take a look at the pros' bike set ups.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*computer*

thanks for the advice.
consider it done.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

How do you like the bars? What do you usually use?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Bars*



mellowman said:


> How do you like the bars? What do you usually use?


I have had these bars on my 486 since last Nov. 
I love them. Very comfortable due to the varied hand positions and short drop.
I have searched for another pair for a different bike but no luck to date.
The 585 now has about 200 miles on it and I must admit I love it. More so than the 486 which i had sworn was the best ride I had ever had.
This frame is flat out quicker and Very stiff.
This is also the first frame I have built with Campy and I have to say its just so smooth shifting. It is exact and clean. No rattle and half shifts required.
In the drops I was worried about the thumb shift when jumping out of the saddle and I am very happy with it. No problem at all, in fact it feels more natural.
I think my Dura Ace days are numbered.
Have any of you tried the Campy compacts? Feedback?


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*585 with campy compact*

Have any of you tried the Campy compacts? Feedback?[/QUOTE]

I ride a 585 with campy compact 50/34 11/23 combo. Used to ride conventional 53/39 with a 12/25 cassette but the compact gives you more gearing at both ends of the spectrum. Have had the Campag compact specific front mech on order ever since my LBS built my 585 up with a regular record f.m. and after a few weeks teething probs (chain comming off while shifting from big to small occasionally) it seemed to settle down and works ok now. I am sure if those tripple fans actually tried a compact they would wonder why they bother. It actually makes more sense to spin in the big ring and leave the smaller one only for the hills and I find cruising gears easy to find on the compacts big ring where before on a conventional 53/39 I would often be struggling between the two. Used to ride a 381i and the 585 is significantly better and inspiring in all aspects. My riding tech and fitness have vastly improved in the last 2 months having become addicted to long hilly terrain triggered by my first outing on the 585 at this years Campagnolo granfondo in june. .BTW.. I am very tempted by those Bio-morphe bars too: still havn't found a comfortable drop position in any bars: currently ride Deda 31 Ergo which give 2 different drop positions but in the drop/braking position the angle from the top down past the brake lever is too vertical for my liking forcing me to bend my elbows too much for my liking plus the length is too short for my hands to fit into this position comfortably: wondering if the Bio-morphes length here may be longer??.. sorry to deviate but have rarely seen anyone using the Bio-Morphe bars!... The compact route is definitely the way to go though and on the 585 I have my dream ride now and consistant form to boot!...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I noticed your bike doesn't have the red lettering under the LOOK logo on the top tube like the Bike show picture shows. Was yours done prior to the official release? I saw another white one at weight weenies and his didn't have it either, but his also didn't have the CA decal too.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Frame colors and graphics*



spookyload said:


> I noticed your bike doesn't have the red lettering under the LOOK logo on the top tube like the Bike show picture shows. Was yours done prior to the official release? I saw another white one at weight weenies and his didn't have it either, but his also didn't have the CA decal too.


No red on top tube. This is exactly the same as the CA Team version in the Tour. It was without the red as well. This is how it came from Veltec. I assume its the official version but I have heard this is an early release prior to the full 06 model year begins.
The Ca decal was applied by mechanic. It comes in with frame and he applied it when he built it.
I hadnt realy thought about it untill he told me about it when he finished building it.


----------

